# Uber confirms Australians caught in hack



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.afr.com/technology/uber-confirms-australians-caught-in-hack-20171122-gzr61i

First two paragraphs:

Ride sharing giant Uber has confirmed that Australian riders and drivers have been caught up in its wide-reaching data breach.

The company contacted Australian privacy commissioner Timothy Pilgrim on Wednesday to inform him Australian users had been affected by the breach that released the names, emails and mobiles of 57 million users worldwide, as well as drivers license numbers of Uber drivers.


----------

